# Langgaard



## DenisMarie (Jul 31, 2011)

Who knows about his symphonies ?
Which ones are the best ?
I am just listening to one of them and I am really surprised he is not that famous !


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There was an older thread on him here -

http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html

I have heard a number of his symphonies on youtube. I am not a fan but I think his _Music of the Spheres _is a work that I enjoyed more than any of the symphonies I came across.

BTW, welcome to the forum, always good to see new members, hope you stick around...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

DenisMarie said:


> Who knows about his symphonies ?
> Which ones are the best ?
> I am just listening to one of them and I am really surprised he is not that famous !


Which one did you listen to? I heard the first and was surprised he wasn't famous as well...then I heard the other ones....


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Violadude...I got the Langgaard and am listening to No. 5 Version II right now which I think is very good. I also like No. 1, though the 4th of 5 movements could've been dropped and it would have been even more cogent. So far I am enjoying 1 and 4, 5a and 5b - all have some staggering writing, and I like the proto-minimal aspect of some his sections. The finale of 5b is very like Sibelius I in places, esp the pizzicatos in the last few bars. Nos. 2 and 3 I didn't care for at all (2 with soprano, 3 w piano and choir). I was surprised to learn he worked on the 1st between the ages of 15-18! I'm expecting oddities around every corner, but I am glad I bought the set, so am relieved. Listen to 4 and 5a&b again sometime and let me know what you think. best. nh

postscript: I asked in another thread 'which are the best of the Hindemith viola sonatas?



violadude said:


> Which one did you listen to? I heard the first and was surprised he wasn't famous as well...then I heard the other ones....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> Hey Violadude...I got the Langgaard and am listening to No. 5 Version II right now which I think is very good. I also like No. 1, though the 4th of 5 movements could've been dropped and it would have been even more cogent. So far I am enjoying 1 and 4, 5a and 5b - all have some staggering writing, and I like the proto-minimal aspect of some his sections. The finale of 5b is very like Sibelius I in places, esp the pizzicatos in the last few bars. Nos. 2 and 3 I didn't care for at all (2 with soprano, 3 w piano and choir). I was surprised to learn he worked on the 1st between the ages of 15-18! I'm expecting oddities around every corner, but I am glad I bought the set, so am relieved. Listen to 4 and 5a&b again sometime and let me know what you think. best. nh
> 
> postscript: I asked in another thread 'which are the best of the Hindemith viola sonatas?


I think that those ones you named along with 6 are pretty much his best ones. After that I feel that they go downhill, glad you are enjoying them.

For the Hindemith Sonatas, my favorites are Op. 31/4 and Op. 25/4. The former having an amazing massive set of theme and variations as the finale, and the latter is just freaking hard core.


----------

